# DEX COOL + purple ice?



## GTOgasm (Oct 8, 2009)

To start off, first post, and I'm glad to finally be a registered member! :seeya: I've had a lot of help and valuable insight from reading up on information found here before even becoming a member so I'm glad I can now contribute.

Anyways, I've been really frustrated with the goat, last week, 2 days after I bought it, someone backed into the quarter panel. Still trying to get that resolved...

Anyway, focus on the topic...
Before the accident, I just got the idea, "Why not add some purple ice?" I've had some fairly good results with previous vehicles cooling systems and this product so I went and picked one up and poured it in. It was only a while later I read that the LS2 was sporting Dexcool, something or other. I went and checked and sure enough, it's red. I've read that messing with the cooling system can cause poor performance/premature corrosion etc.etc.etc.

The Question is:
Do I need to find some way to undo what I've done or am I fretting over nothing? :confused

Thanks for your help.



edit: Also, a couple things I just remembered, I checked my oil level and it's fine, just changed it last week, but I'm hearing a lot of chatter from under the valve covers... is this normal? I haven't really owned it long enough to have noticed anything different. Engine shakes? I've heard that because of something with the motor mounts, they wobble a bit, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Our engine is loud. It is probally normal. Our car is designed for Dexcool, but I don't thinking adding the ice stuff will really hurt it.


----------



## GTOgasm (Oct 8, 2009)

*oil*

the reason I was worried about the engine noise is because even after the oil change, I've seen the "check oil" message on the DIC. I've reset the service system both ways (pedal and holding down the up/down buttons) but every now and then it will throw it up. No CEL, and it's only when I give it a lot of gas. 

I'm gonna let it warm up for a while, take it for a spin, and see if I can get any more info.


thx jpalamar


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTOgasm said:


> the reason I was worried about the engine noise is because even after the oil change, I've seen the "check oil" message on the DIC. I've reset the service system both ways (pedal and holding down the up/down buttons) but every now and then it will throw it up. No CEL, and it's only when I give it a lot of gas.
> 
> I'm gonna let it warm up for a while, take it for a spin, and see if I can get any more info.
> 
> ...


My service engine oil light is dumb. It turns on even when I do fresh changes and reset it sometimes. It always gets me paranoid for a second though. But lateast I check my oil. LS motors can burn oil too. Its happened to many people before also so always keep in eye out.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

According to the product description it says it's compatible with DEX-COOL. It states what it does. At factory an additive is added to the radiator to do the similar thing the Royal Purple does. IMO for a new motor its a waste of money especially since an additive was already installed, unless of course the radiator was flushed and you feel you need to add this. 

The manual doesn't address an additive such as this or Water Wetter it only addresses the use of a coolant other than DEX-COOL. I wouldn't worry about the addition of the Purple Ice.

As far as resetting the oil change service light, its 3 pumps NOT 2 as indicated in the manual. If the light still lights I'd take it to the dealer and they can reset it with their scanner and IF there is something else going on it will give a fault code and you'll know for sure. Personally I wouldn't dismiss an engine alert light. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## GTOgasm (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok, well, it was only like $15, no biggie.

as far as the service light, (just to make sure our information is the same), it would flash the words "check oil" and have a picture of an old style oil can, not "service oil" which I believe means you need to change your oil.

did this shed new light?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTOgasm said:


> Ok, well, it was only like $15, no biggie.
> 
> as far as the service light, (just to make sure our information is the same), it would flash the words "check oil" and have a picture of an old style oil can, not "service oil" which I believe means you need to change your oil.
> 
> did this shed new light?


Sounds like your getting an oil system alert... take it to the dealer and have them place their scanner on it, it will reset it. You can also try disconnecting the - battery cable for a minute or so and see if it works but I doubt it will.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GTOgasm said:


> Engine shakes?


Nothing wrong there... my guess is you're new to high cube V8s? Also, the LS platform has a noisy valvetrain (like all GM, in my experience) so some tappet noise is to be expected.

I noticed alot of engine noise goes away (like what they claim is piston slap) if I roll down the windows, I wonder if the body transfers a lot of sound into the cabin that normally wouldn't be there...


----------



## GTOgasm (Oct 8, 2009)

*oil*

Not to revive a dead thread, but I just wanted to follow up on the Check Oil message. Took it to the dealer, and the oil pressure sensor had a small leak. Had it switched out and cleaned up, so if anyone else has this problem, CHECK THE PRESSURE SENSOR. I felt kinda dumb.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTOgasm said:


> Not to revive a dead thread, but I just wanted to follow up on the Check Oil message. Took it to the dealer, and the oil pressure sensor had a small leak. Had it switched out and cleaned up, so if anyone else has this problem, CHECK THE PRESSURE SENSOR. I felt kinda dumb.


Thanx for updating .... This is one reason why its not wise to dismiss a warning light.


----------

